# A Joker painting by my GF !



## Vaytch

Hi, I wanted to gather opinions on her work, I absolutely love it but since it was her first try at drawing something this dark (she usually draws animals and the like) so I wanted to have feedback for her !










The quality of the pic is ordinary at best but still it's the best I can do for now !


----------



## Jeff

super cool.
really a great job!


----------



## Michael Graves

Wow! This is awesome2 she nailed it. Very impressive


----------



## famelifemag

this is amazing!! if she has other works like this and would like to have her pictures displayed on my blog for recognition please have her contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## RELusion76

awesome job.


----------



## TSTeller

Love it, she's done a real gud job tell her to be proud


----------

